# Weapons



## Paul (Dec 6, 2003)

*Wepons*

I was just wondering whats your favorite weapon (sword or other wise) from the tolkiens universe?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 6, 2003)

There have been many polls like this, if I remember correctly.. But perhaps it is time for a thread without a poll on this subject. 

But I won't answer yet, I'll have to think about it long and hard.. Túrin's sword _Gurthang_ springs to mind, but I won't say anything yet.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 6, 2003)

For me no doubt the greatest weapon is Gurthang,the sword of Turin Turambar.
But talking about favourite weapons,I choose Aeglos,my own spear


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 6, 2003)

Narsil, due to the effect it had on even the most powerful being on Middle Earth at the time it was reforged.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 6, 2003)

Ringil, the sword of the First High-King of the Ñoldor. Also caused Morgoth a lot of pain.


----------



## elf_queen (Dec 6, 2003)

Definately Gurthag, it's the only sword that talks.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 6, 2003)

It is also the sword which caused the death of those who possessed it.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 7, 2003)

Right, well in general terms, I choose Gurthang (I'd like to call it the Mormegil, but that was a name attributed to Túrin himself.. drat!) because of its legendary qualities and its overall awesomeness. 
As for the most beautiful weapon, I'd say Andúril. I really hope that PJ has added the Moon and the Sun onto the blade like in the book.. I doubt it though.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 7, 2003)

Leave all hopes Lanty


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 7, 2003)

Middle Earth would have been lost without Sting!


----------



## Zale (Dec 7, 2003)

It's got to be Ringil: the only weapon to have wounded Arda's mightiest inhabitant. Not even Angrist (is that it's name? Beren's knife that would cut anything) did that.


----------



## Holdwine (Dec 7, 2003)

My favorite has to be Glamdring when in the Hobbit where they were running from the goblins and gandalf and thorin spin around and confront them and fear of just that sword makes them turn and run for there lives


----------



## Turin (Dec 8, 2003)

Check this thread, http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9761 .

I guess this one is a little different, my favorite is Gurthang, what else?


----------



## Maegnas (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine would be Maegnas the Spiders Bane, Also know as Sting.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 30, 2003)

Anglachel and later Gurthang

It was black and it's edges shone. It could talk. It was made by meteor iron(how cool is that?) Named Anglachel nad wielded by Beleg Curthalion, one of my fave characters. thwn Beleg was killed by it.
Reforged and renamed Gurthang. Now it's edges glow with fire. Wielded by Turin. whom I like even more than Beleg.He kills a Dragon with it and then himself.
How could anything possibly be cooler? 

"Hail Gurthang! No lord or loyalty dost thou know, save the hand that wieldeth thee. From no blood wilt thou shrink." -Turin


"And from the blade rang a cold voice in answer: 'Yea, I will drink thy blood gladly, that so I may forget the blood of Beleg my master and the blood of Brandir slain unjustly. I will slay thee swiftly.' " -Gurthang


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 30, 2003)

Excellently put Saermegil! Much more eloquently than I did. *claps* 

Actually, my next drawing project is Gurthang! When it's ready I'll put a link in the Guild of Artists.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 31, 2003)

Thnak you! My humble praise does but convey a smalo part of the majesty of the finest glaive of ME, mighty Gurthang.

When you do finish that project, do post a link here. it has been very hard for me to get any decent drawings or pics of Gurthang.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 3, 2004)

_Ringil, the sword of the First High-King of the Ñoldor. Also caused Morgoth a lot of pain._

Ringil was Finwe's sword?


High Kings Of The Noldor, in order:

Finwe
Feanor
Maedhros
Fingolfin
Fingon
Turgon
Gil-Galad


I vote for Gurthang.......

How many other weapons talked?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jan 3, 2004)

High Kings of the Noldor in order:
Fingolfin
Fingon
Turgon
Gil-galad

Finwe was _Noldoran_, King of the Noldor, not High King.
Feanor was never King of the Noldor (though he did claim it), nor was he High King.
Maedhros was _a_ king of the Noldor, but he was not King, or High King, of the Noldor.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 3, 2004)

You're splitting hairs.......


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't think so. I think I am being completely accurate in responce to your statement.
Inderjit was correct in saying Ringil belonged to the first High King of the Noldor.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 3, 2004)

As Tar-Erenion says I was referring to Fingolfin not Finwë. The Noldor were never divided during Finwë’s reign so he couldn’t have been 'high king'. Fëanor’s claim was rejected by majority of the Ñoldor and Fingolfin's rival claim was accepted. Maedhros was king of the Fëanorians in Beleriand but not of the Ñoldor as a whole. 

Finwë’s sword was, I believe, destroyed by Morgoth. (Or at least something like that is said in Maedhros's account to Manwë.)


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 7, 2004)

As I promised, I have finished and uploaded my picture of Gurthang. 
Here's the link to the thread in the Guild of Artists: [link]. Check it out.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 8, 2004)

GooD!
I like the 4 thorns.


----------



## lady_lorien (Jan 8, 2004)

*Bow*

My favorite weapon is the white bow of Lotlorien that Legolas uses


----------



## Ice Man (Jan 8, 2004)

I wish there was a Magic Warhammer in Lord of The Rings.


----------



## Turin (Jan 8, 2004)

Very nice Lanty! Maybe I'll post one of my interpretations sometime .


----------



## Scatha (Jan 9, 2004)

I already have a sword posted in my artwork gallery.

Longsword of Earth , which I drew when I had Orcrist in mind.

Enjoy.


----------



## Belegmacar (Jan 28, 2004)

It's gotta be Gurthang.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 22, 2005)

My favourite wearpon in Gurthang. I think it is the greatest wearpon in the history of Middle earth. 

There is other great werpons like The Sting


Eledhwen said:


> Middle Earth would have been lost without Sting!


 
Aeglos is also great. Nobody could withstand the power of that weapon. And Anduril. 
These are the greatest werpons of all ages


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Mar 23, 2005)

Gurthang is probably the deadliest of weapons, but it is a sentient sword with a dark side. (Creepy!  ) I don't know that I have a favorite weapon, but if I had to select one it would probably be *Sting*.



Lantarion said:


> As for the most beautiful weapon, I'd say Andúril. I really hope that PJ has added the Moon and the Sun onto the blade like in the book.. I doubt it though.


O ye of little faith!  

Andúril (Limited Edition) by United Cutlery

Andúril (non-LE) by United Cutlery

Andúril by Noble Collection

I own the limited edition UC Andúril modeled after the movie prop. The rays of the sun are on blade next to the cross guard. (They can be clearly seen on the first link.) Runes are engraved in the blood groove. After the last rune there is a small crescent moon.

Joe Piela of Lonely Mountain Forge has created his own interpretation of Andúril. I've seen this sword in person and it is _beautiful_! On the linked page you'll also see Sting and Anglachel (Gurthang), as well as some examples of armor.

I also own the Master Replicas Sting. It's very nice.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 23, 2005)

Orcrist! No contest! _Goblin Cleaver!_ Whoever forged it knew exactly what it was to be used for! Hail to Beater and Biter!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 23, 2005)

elf_queen said:


> Definately Gurthag, it's the only sword that talks.



you have an excellent point...


----------



## Annaheru (Mar 23, 2005)

Ice Man said:


> I wish there was a Magic Warhammer in Lord of The Rings.


 
Well, maybe the original Grond is still around somewhere. . .

There aren't many references to them, but the swords Feanor made for his family must have been spectacular. I doubt if any but dwarf made steel could have compared (Aule might have taught them more than he taught Mahtan). Unfortunately none of his sons but Maedhros and Maglor ever decide to distinguish themselves in battle. . .

Eol's swords are cool, granted, but he cheated by using a meteorite. In any case his swords are rather odd (Gurthang is a little too unstable for my taste: it goes dull, then black, then starts talking and finally snaps after killing a man when it had survived being flopped on by a dragon )


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Hail to Beater and Biter!



*salutes* Hail!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 6, 2005)

Eol's spear? Whichever blade that was that Beren used to pry a silmaril from Mel's crown? The balrog's fiery whip? Sauron's Nazgul? Hm. Glaurung was a weapon, wasn't he? Oh, he was pretty cool. But no. Mim's curse on the gold that Hurin evilly took from him was the best weapon. I had lots of fun reading about that.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh man...I think my favorite would have to be...hmm...probably...well, Grond, actually. But that's not really hand-held...so maybe one of the hobbits' wight blades? They sound pretty.


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 24, 2005)

Those trebuches on the walls of Minas Tirith were cool, and I liked Anduril. That daggar that Celeborn gives to Aragorn is cool too.


----------



## bauglir (Apr 28, 2005)

grond, hammer of the underworld, warhammer of morgoth! when he hits it makes a big hole in the ground  and people fall into it  (that wolfy rammy thing that sauron had is for losers )


----------



## Telëlambe (May 6, 2005)

The greatest wepon of all has to have been the one ring of power, but i would have to say Ringil to be my favorite, being a devoted Fingolfinorian and all. But remember the double headed Axe of Hurin against the Trolls...


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 20, 2005)

Narsil - it caused the fall of Sauron two times - by removing the one ring, and by scaring Sauron when he saw it through the palantir, causing him to rush and mess up his plans. (well, it wasn't the only cause, but still...)


----------

